# Worried? Moi? YES! - Megan's Resection (merged)



## Dallies (Aug 7, 2010)

Our daughter is due to have a right hemicolectomy.  She is in her 10th week of a liquid diet (Ensure plus) she tried to eat for a day chicken and rice and had the worst pain and started to vomit and went as white as a sheet. She was advised to go straight back onto her milkshakes because of a sticture. She never moans or complains and says it's yummy!!!  :ybiggrin:   Her Crohn's is in the terminal ileum.  Well to cut a long story short she is having surgery soon (Please keep her in your thoughts and prayers.) :frown:

Has anyone had this procedure and does this mean for certain that she will have diarrhea afterwards?  Would love to know about your experiences.
Hopefully she can eat again after surgery I can't wait to give her a belated birthday cake:thumright:

xxxx


----------



## Crohn's 35 (Aug 7, 2010)

Hey Dallies, Meg is in good hands and has an amazing attitude!!!  She may have diareah for the first while, I had it for awhile about 2 months and was on Questran , less invasive than other poop stoppers lol.  She will be able to eat not long after surgery but start out slow and bland. Introduce it slowly.  Takes time to heal, if it is laproscopic she could be sooner.  She is young, strong and very positive which is great for healing quicker!

Sending all my love, thoughts and prayers for her, she is gonna be sooooooooooo happy!:banana:

:thumright:


----------



## Dexky (Aug 7, 2010)

Hi Dallies, I know you've got a lot on your mind.  You know I'm always here for ya' sis.  Megs gonna be fine!!!  Then she'll be driving you nuts because that's what teen daughters are made for.


----------



## Crohns08 (Aug 7, 2010)

So true Mark, teen age girls are meant to drive their parents nuts! I speak from experience! Lol.

Seriously though, I'm wishing the best for Meg and keeping her in my prayers! I'm sure all will go well with the surgery and recovery will go by fast with everyone's positive attitudes and a great Mom to help!


----------



## Claire617 (Aug 7, 2010)

Hey Dallies you know I'm here if you need a chat  yeah pretty much she is likely to have the big D after but it will settle, just takes time and if you're going anywhere just a bit of thought into where the toilets are etc 
With the food side, for the 5 days I was in hospital they had me on soft food, which was understandable and then I was eating a LOT when I got home, so birthday cake will most probably go down a treat!
Getting out of the chairs at home winded me a bit so I took things very slow and I had to rely on my mum sometimes to help me get out of bed because I couldn't use my stomach muscles but I'm sure you'll be fantastic when you get her home xx


----------



## Guest (Aug 7, 2010)

hi Dallies  although i know quite a few people who've had resections, i didn't really know how long it takes for the output to normalise, so i found this link which i thought was quite helpful... http://www.cmft.nhs.uk/cancerinfo/colorectalrhemi.htm - and which says it can take quite a while (months even) for things to settle down regarding consistency of stools.

i'm Meg will be fine - in fact she'll be so much better than before, you will all benefit from seeing her enjoying her new lease of life, and i'll bet anything that her appetite will increase greatly once she's recovered from the first few days post surgery.

i'll be keeping her in thoughts, and you too - and if you're worried about anything at all, or just need to share your thoughts - we're here for you. x


----------



## Astra (Aug 7, 2010)

Hiya

Try not to worry anymore sweetie, it's hard I know, but Meg is going to have such a better quality of life, whereas at the moment she's quite poorly.
You're doing smashing! You're a fantastic Mum, and we all love you to bits!
You know where we are, don't you?
take it easy
xxxxxxxxx


----------



## EthanPSU (Aug 7, 2010)

Good luck to her. She seems like she can handle anything


----------



## MapleLeafGirl (Aug 7, 2010)

I hope the surgery goes smoothly and Meg has a speedy healthy recovery!!


----------



## DustyKat (Aug 7, 2010)

Hey Dallies, :bigwave:

I know what you are going through mate and me telling you not to worry, well I might as well :angry-banghead: 'cause Meg is your baby and you will always worry just like I do with Roo. 

Like the others have said though D, she will be in a much better place after the op to the point that you will come to see this as a turning point in her life. You won't have the daily pain of watching her suffer whether it be physically, emotionally or with the bloody liquid diet! I can't answer as to the diarrhoea afterwards, Roo certainly has Short Bowel Syndrome but she had a far greater amount of bowel removed than Meg will be so I can only think that the odds of this will be vastly reduced. 

Roo had no issues with eating once she had her bowels open and was discharged from hospital. She took it slowly at first with small meals. Although she never had the liquid diet her appetite and condition were so poor in the weeks leading up to op that she was probably in a similar situation to what Meg will be food wise post op. 

What you do have on your side D, is Meg will be going to have her op under controlled circumstances, the surgeons know what to expect and there is no infection present which should ensure an uneventful and speedy recovery time. Also Meg is surrounded by a loving and caring family which plays just as big a part in her recovery as anything else. Your a fabulous Mum D and I know you feel blessed to have Meg in your life well she is one very lucky girl to have you too. 

I know it feels lonely at times when you are confronted by the hurdles that your child faces but we truly are here for you D and always will be. I know Meg will be just fine and how could she not be with the great attitude she has and you.

Always thinking of you, :hug:
Dusty


----------



## kari (Aug 7, 2010)

sending peaceful and quick healing vibes your way.


----------



## Entchen (Aug 8, 2010)

Hi Dallies: Thanks for letting us know; will be glad to pray. Thinking of you!


----------



## Megz (Aug 8, 2010)

Thanks guys


----------



## Dexky (Aug 8, 2010)

Hey Meg, I'm sorry you are going through all this.  I also know you just want the chance to get on with your life.  I know you are going to be fine, but hold your mom's hand and reassure her.  It's hard on us, the parents, we aren't as tough as you kids are!!


----------



## AnneMarie (Aug 8, 2010)

Hey Meg,

I had a right hemicolectomy in 2000 and it gave me my life back.   Thoughts will be with her on 20th xx


----------



## gypsigirl28 (Aug 8, 2010)

we are thinking about you dallies and meg, I hope all goes well on august 20th.  We will be praying for you


----------



## Jerman (Aug 9, 2010)

Hi Dallies & Megz, sending strength & supportive thoughts your way. You both seem so strong, here's hoping all is better and calm for you both really soon.:ghug::ghug::goodluck:


----------



## Crohn's 35 (Aug 19, 2010)

*Dallies' daughter Megan's Resection!!!*

Dallies daughter, Megan who has been living on ensures to receive surgery tomorrow!!  

I am sending you hugs and thoughts during your surgery Megs.   Dallies, please up date us as soon as you can!  Everything will be ok sweetie!

:goodluck:and group hugs! :ghug:


----------



## Guest9283 (Aug 19, 2010)

My thoughts are with you and I just sent a prayer off too! Everything will be ok. We are all here for you!


----------



## Crohns08 (Aug 19, 2010)

I'll be praying for you Meg! Good luck on your surgery and recovery!


----------



## Dexky (Aug 19, 2010)

Thinking of you Meg and Dallies.  All will be ok!!!


----------



## InkyStinky (Aug 19, 2010)

Megan - I hope you have a quick recovery and that the surgery will get you feeling better really soon! Hugs to you and your Mom!


----------



## DustyKat (Aug 19, 2010)

Hey Megz,

Wishing you tons of luck and best wishes for your surgery and a speedy recovery......................................


:goodluck::goodluck::goodluck::goodluck:



:getwell::getwell::getwell::getwell:



This is going to be a hard day for you H, and your family, and I know exactly what you will be going through. The waiting is the hardest part, that time from when Meg goes into theatre till you can touch her again in recovery and see that everything is going to be OK. I know Meg is going to be fine because she surrounded by people that love her more than anything in the world. 


Thinking of you all, :hug::hug::hug::hug::hug::hug:
Dusty


----------



## gypsigirl28 (Aug 19, 2010)

Thinking about you meg and dallies.. thoughts and prayer go out to you.  Good luck and keep us posted Dallies

Hugs to the both of you


----------



## Guest (Aug 20, 2010)

wishing you both all the luck, love & strength in the world to see you through the worrying times, and looking forward to hearing positive reports. i'll be thinking of you both constantly. ((big hugs)) xxx


----------



## MapleLeafGirl (Aug 20, 2010)

Good luck to you both!


----------



## Dallies (Aug 20, 2010)

Thank you so much, I read these just before Meg's surgery today.


----------



## Dallies (Aug 20, 2010)

Great news!  Meg's surgery went well.  Thank you and love and hugs to you all :hug::hug::hug::hug::hug::hug::hug::hug::hug::hug::hug:


----------



## Crohn's 35 (Aug 20, 2010)

Yay!!! :banana: :banana: SEE I told you she would be just just fine!!!  Please give her big hugs and kisses!!!!! :kiss: 

So happy for ya both!!!!!!

:mbh:


----------



## gypsigirl28 (Aug 20, 2010)

great news!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Glad that everything went well....


----------



## Crohns08 (Aug 20, 2010)

Awesome news!


----------



## Claire617 (Aug 20, 2010)

Oh my gosh that's absolutely brilliant Dallies!! Hoping for a speedy recovery m'dear, give her lots of hugs!  x


----------



## mykdsmomy (Aug 20, 2010)

Thinking of you and sending prayers your way!


----------



## DustyKat (Aug 20, 2010)

WOOHOO THIS IS JUST THE BEST NEWS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

:mbh::mbh:


:mbh::mbh:


AND HERE'S TO A SUPER SPEEDY RECOVERY!!!!!!!!!!!!


So happy, happy, happy for you all, 
Dusty


----------



## Dexky (Aug 20, 2010)

Great news Dallies!!!  She'll be back to good in no time.


----------



## Zalanicht (Aug 20, 2010)

Good luck Meg! I had the same thing your getting and the surgery pains are waaaaay less worse then Crohn's pains.


----------



## Crohn's 35 (Aug 20, 2010)

I got a Pm from Dallies that the surgery went fine and they took out 15cm.  She may not be posting too much because she wants to spend as much time with Megan the hospital.  

Don't worry Dallies we as parents fully understand! Look after your daughter, we are not going anywhere!  Let us know how she keeps on!


----------



## Guest (Aug 20, 2010)

fab news!    xxxxx


----------



## Silvermoon (Aug 21, 2010)




----------



## Entchen (Aug 21, 2010)

Best wishes to Meg and Dallies both. A challenge to go through, for sure, we are all hope that you'll see a HUGE improvement soon, Meg!


----------



## CodeBrown (Aug 21, 2010)

Glad the surgery went well....hope the recovery is speedy!


----------



## maxibear (Aug 21, 2010)

hope the recovery is speedy


----------



## Danceruk (Aug 21, 2010)

Thinking of you too Dallies, update as soon, sending my love xx


----------



## Rebecca85 (Aug 21, 2010)

Hope everything went well and wish megs a speedy recovery!


----------



## Entchen (Aug 21, 2010)

Hi, Dallies
How is Meg doing? How are YOU doing, too?
Wishing you both well.


----------



## crohnicaly stinky (Aug 22, 2010)

Dallies I am so glad to hear the surgery went well.  Megz I wish for you a quick recovery and a nice long break from any symptoms!


----------



## Crohn's 35 (Aug 22, 2010)

I just got an update from Dallies.  Megs is off oxygen and on morphine for pain, Dallies says the doctors are saying she is coming along nicely.  

Dallies mentioned that Megs is thanking everyone for their support and love. Dallies will update herself when she gets a min, she is running back and forth because she has to let her dogs out, and spends all her other time with Megan.  

She sends he love to everyone!!!!

Speedy Gonzales recovery!  ((hugs))!


----------



## maxibear (Aug 22, 2010)

glad all went well


----------



## DustyKat (Aug 23, 2010)

So happy and relieved to hear that everything is continuing to go well, YAY!!!

Tons of :hug: to all, 
Dusty


----------



## Dallies (Aug 25, 2010)

*Fab news!*

Meg is getting better by the hour.  She is eating soft food in conjuction with milkshakes, (very lo-fibre diet) and is doing really well , no IV fluids or morphine:biggrin:

She opened her GCSE exam results in her hospital bed yesterday and had an audience consisting of doctors and nurses and had a round of applause as she had  achieved mainly A grades, we are so proud of her.  She goes back to school in a couple of weeks for two years of A levels before university.  She had her friends visit and is so happy she can eat without pain.

:mbh: She can come home tomorrow.

Thank you so much for all your support.


----------



## DustyKat (Aug 25, 2010)

OMG, THIS IS GREAT!!!!!!....................................................................................


:mbh::mbh:

:mbh::mbh:


I'm so happy for you all. Please give Meg a BIG kiss and hug from me and tell her well done on all fronts! I'm so proud of her and you too D!!!

YAY, 
Dusty


----------



## Rebecca85 (Aug 25, 2010)

Wow, congratulations!


----------



## Claire617 (Aug 25, 2010)

FAB news Dallies  Just up up UP from this point!!
Tell her well done with her gcse's I got about the same and it just makes all the hard work worth it!! Also good luck with college as well, she'll love it! 

Was it open surgery in the end, or key hole?? Just wondering how she is finding getting about at the mo?

xxx


----------



## Crohn's 35 (Aug 25, 2010)

I am so happy!  I knew she would do wonderfully,she did all the right things prior to surgery, and post surgery is very important too!  ((hugs))) , I wont be here tomorrow as we are going away , just tell her I am happy for you both!!


----------



## Entchen (Aug 25, 2010)

Wonderful news!!!!!!


----------



## Astra (Aug 25, 2010)

EXCELLENT NEWS !!!

Well done Megan for wonderful results!
Soooooooooooooooo happy you're coming home!!
I was away when you went in, but I thought about you often, hope you're ok too Mum? I've sent a PM, hope to chat soon, take care, all of you!
love as always
xxxxxxx


----------



## Danceruk (Aug 25, 2010)

Aww Congrats, those are fantastic grades 

So glad she is on the mend and able to eat, fantastic news 

Keep us updated, send my love xx


----------



## Dallies (Aug 25, 2010)

Claire617 said:


> FAB news Dallies  Just up up UP from this point!!
> Tell her well done with her gcse's I got about the same and it just makes all the hard work worth it!! Also good luck with college as well, she'll love it!
> 
> Was it open surgery in the end, or key hole?? Just wondering how she is finding getting about at the mo?
> ...


She had assisted laparoscopic surgery, she has small scars around a longer one under her belly button.  She will be at the same High School in Sixth Form and just has a different tie to wear LOL.

She is managing to walk fine and painfree just slowly:thumright:

Thank you, thank you thank you!!!!!!

(Pen and Joan speak soon):ybiggrin:


----------



## Crohn's 35 (Aug 25, 2010)

Hey Dallies, I am only here tonight and then I am gone for a vacation, so if you dont catch me not to worry!  I know Megan is fine!  With a mom like you , I am NOT worried!

Give her hugs for me ok?


----------



## Dexky (Aug 25, 2010)

That's all great news D!!  Good for you Meg on your recovery and your grades!!  I'm looking forward to better days for you both now.


----------



## Crohn's_Doll (Aug 25, 2010)

Great news!! Wishing for a speedy recovery.


----------



## crohnicaly stinky (Aug 25, 2010)

Good job Megz on the grads and toughing it out!  Dallies I know you're proud of Megan but be proud of you too!


----------



## Guest (Aug 26, 2010)

so happy to hear the good positive updates on Meg's progress, and congrats to her on the fab results!!

Dallies - don't forget to look after yourself too hun.. it's hard running back & forth to hospital, not to mention all the worry that you've been through, make sure you take some time out to rest up bit. ((hugs)) to you and Megan  xxx


----------



## Crohn's 35 (Sep 6, 2010)

I just got a quick update from Dallies!  Megan is doing very very well and she goes to back to school tomorrow!!!! Yay !!  :banana: :mbh:

Way to go Megan!!!  So glad you are on your way to  a bright future!!!! Good luck on your first day!!


----------



## Astra (Sep 6, 2010)

Oh fab news!
Good luck Megan on your first day!
xxxxx


----------



## DustyKat (Sep 7, 2010)

WOOHOO. This is so good to hear!


:award2:


Onward and upward Megz. Good on you, the world is your oyster!

Dusty.


----------



## Danceruk (Sep 7, 2010)

Great news  Hope Meg has a fab new start at sixth form


----------



## Entchen (Sep 7, 2010)

Happy Back-To-School, Meg! Make it a great year.


----------



## bobby.parker (Sep 7, 2010)

Great news!
I had my operation at 14, similar age and my life has been getting better ever since! I told her this as well on facebook chat, so now I look forward to ' I told you so'!


----------



## Dallies (Sep 7, 2010)

*It's me again!!!*

:bigwave: Hey everyone! Firstly do let me apologise for not spending too much time on the forum as I did.  Pirate's post struck a nerve with me and I did feel I was spending too much time here with a laptop on my knee LOL.

If I pop in from time to time - know that I do have a quick read and think about each and every one of you.  This really is a wonderful place with wonderful people :hug:

Meggie is back at school doing A levels and gosh it's so wonderful, she had lunch at school today, yep solid food and is painfree!!! It's sooooooooooo
great.  (She had milkskakes for 12 weeks with no solid food) 

I think her future is very bright.  I am so grateful to everyone on this forum.

Love ya all D xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Astra (Sep 7, 2010)

Hiya D!!

Yes the future is certainly bright, this is wonderful news, and what we were all hoping for!
The only way is up!
Sending Meg all the luck in the world, she deserves it! and so do you too, what a crackin yummy mummy you are!
take care and we'll see ya soon!
xxxx


----------



## Dexky (Sep 7, 2010)

Good for you Dallies!!  Talk to you soon....if I ever figure out that @#$%^ MSN thing!!!  

All the best to you and Meg!!


----------



## gypsigirl28 (Sep 7, 2010)

awesome News for MEG.... Yippeeeeee..


----------



## Crohn's 35 (Sep 7, 2010)

Yay Megan!! If she feels as good as I did on my first resection she is well on her way!  Long time and healthy life for you Megan!!


----------



## Sue-2009 (Sep 9, 2010)

Good News, now onto life!!! Sue


----------



## Jennjenn (Sep 9, 2010)

I don't know how I missed this whole post. I am happy to read that your daughter is doing well! I hope things keep looking up and positive for her!!


----------



## Dallies (Sep 23, 2010)

*Update*

Meg went to have her one month post - op check-up today.  Everything is going really well, she had a slight infection of the wound and had antibiotics which had sorted it and today she had a bone density lumbar spine xray which is slightly low, but they said it's nothing to worry about and jumping around and getting back to playing tennis will help:shifty-t::smile: She's had the surgery so this should sort itself out. 

She has a swine flu jab and a seasonal flu lab tomorrow due to her being on immunosuppressants.

 She has been given Vitamin A and D and has to have injections of vitamin B12 every three months dut to the removal of her ileum.  It may seem that she can stop the azathrioprine (100mg) as she has no active crohns, so will wait to see what happens when she goes to her next appointment.

Thank you to everyone for your support and kind wishes.  As always you are all amazing, caring individuals.  :hug:


----------



## Crohn's 35 (Sep 23, 2010)

Glad to hear the check up is going well!!  Yes, especially after a resection Vitamin d3 and calcium is important, so is B12.  The Ileum is where it is absorbed and since having resections we need to boost it up.  Congrats all is going well!  Hugs xxx


----------



## Dippymint (Sep 23, 2010)

Hi Dallies,

I'm new to the forum but not to crohns!

So glad to hear your duaghter is doing well after her resection.  It was the best thing she did, hopefully she will have a long and happy crohns free time.

D


----------



## DustyKat (Sep 23, 2010)

Woohoo, this is so great to hear D!!! 

Suss out the Imuran thing. I guess it boils down to the opinions of different docs..........Roo's GI's want her to remain on the maintenance dose so she stays in remission as long as possible. 

I'm so happy for Meg D and please give her a great big hug from me. I bet you did an absolutely fab job too!!!

Great news, 
Dusty


----------



## Dexky (Sep 23, 2010)

Glad to hear it D!!!  I know it's such a relief for both of you!!  Looking forward to seeing you around again:wink:!!!


----------



## Zalanicht (Sep 23, 2010)

Awesome. It really is like a new start at life being healthy after being so sick for some time.


----------

